# The Myth Of The 30 Inch Waist



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

Time for a real cut. I am about 4.5 weeks into a recovery period from a shoulder injury, I will take 10 more days off then start in light. My waist right now is 35.5 ( fat) and my goal is 31-30 by  June 14, so that gives me about 12 weeks.

*The workout*

Mon-Push
Tue-pull
Wed-rest/cardio
Thurs-legs
Fri-light push
Sat-light pull
Sun-rest/cardio


*The diet
*Protein 250
Fat 80
Carb 200......plus once a week I will have a 400 carb day

*Steroids:* None for the next 14 weeks ( total off time 20 weeks)


Weight 255


----------



## largepkg (Mar 21, 2006)

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take!


I believe in you Mr. Foreman.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2006)

Aren't your Calories a bit (and by a bit I mean alot) low?? I'm only 141lbs and cutting and I'm eating more than that 

Either way good luck on your goals!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Aren't your Calories a bit (and by a bit I mean alot) low?? I'm only 141lbs and cutting and I'm eating more than that
> 
> Either way good luck on your goals!



Age does make a difference in metabolism... As do genetics.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 21, 2006)

A myth indeed, I sport a 36"...........


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Age does make a difference in metabolism... As do genetics.


 Well ya of course. But that's still under 10x his bodyweight. But whatever works


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Aren't your Calories a bit (and by a bit I mean alot) low?? I'm only 141lbs and cutting and I'm eating more than that
> 
> Either way good luck on your goals!


When I competed naturally I ate about 2500-3000 cal year round and was 205-210 most of the time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

I am a fat boy, and my goal is to have the thickest waist on IM
(which should make me strong)


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

4-17-2006

WT: 250

Light workout, first one in 8 weeks

Dead lifts
135x12
185x10
225x10
275x8

Squats
135x10
225x10
275x8
275x8

Hamstring curl 2x10
calfs 3x12

db curls 40x10,10,10
Tri exy 3x12

Laterals 3x15

Shoulder is fucked, laterals didnt hurt but bench, incline and militarys did and I only used the bar.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

Bummer about the shoulder. That sucks it is still bothering you. Have you gone to a sports doctor to check it out?


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Bummer about the shoulder. That sucks it is still bothering you. Have you gone to a sports doctor to check it out?


Nope, I have had so many injuries over the last 25 years I know what it is.....I will do light rehab the next month and if it is still fucked up I will just quit and get really really fat.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nope, I have had so many injuries over the last 25 years I know what it is.....I will do light rehab the next month and if it is still fucked up I will just quit and get really really fat.



 

So are you going to take 100% off from any kind of pressing?


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> So are you going to take 100% off from any kind of pressing?


I will train Squats, dead lifts, curls, tricep extensions,  rows, pull downs and laterals and thats it for the next month.....weird how laterals don't hurt at all.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will train Squats, dead lifts, curls, tricep extensions,  rows, pull downs and laterals and thats it for the next month.....weird how laterals don't hurt at all.



Well you will be getting alot of good movements in anyways. 

That is strange about the laterals, it always seems to me that they put alot of stress on the shoulder joint especially because the arm is far out.

I noticed you have nice squat #'s. Do you know what your max is?


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well you will be getting alot of good movements in anyways.
> 
> That is strange about the laterals, it always seems to me that they put alot of stress on the shoulder joint especially because the arm is far out.
> 
> * I noticed you have nice squat #'s. Do you know what your max is?*


No, I have only been doing them for a  few months and just took 6 weeks off them. I did 500+ about 18 years ago naturally, don't really want to build up my legs too much so once  I hit 315 for sets of 8 I will just keep the weight there and never move it up.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, I have only been doing them for a  few months and just took 6 weeks off them. I did 500+ about 18 years ago naturally, don't really want to build up my legs too much so once  I hit 315 for sets of 8 I will just keep the weight there and never move it up.



sounds good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

So what exactly did you hurt in your shoulder?  Actual delt or cuff or what?

Hope it heals up for ya!


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

4-26-2006
Wt 250

ATG raw squat
135x15
225x10
275x10
295x8
315x6

SLDL
135x12
185x10
185x10
185x10

Standing calf raise 3x10-12

Shoulder rehab work, actually had a trainer work with me on this...very helpfull kid.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

How is that cutting diet going for you?


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How is that cutting diet going for you?


Not cutting yet


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not cutting yet



Oh I see. I thought you were from your intro post.


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Oh I see. I thought you were from your intro post.


well I have been but only 1/2 ass....I have a bet with a buddy for 2007 Jan so I have to get my cut going quick.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> well I have been but only 1/2 ass....I have a bet with a buddy for 2007 Jan so I have to get my cut going quick.



Affirmative. Go go go!


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

4-28-2006

DB rows
50x12
70x10
80x10
80x10

wide grip PD
3x12

Pullups ( biceps) 3x10,10,7


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2006)

solid workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 4-28-2006
> 
> DB rows
> 50x12
> ...




This workout is lacking something, SON!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This workout is lacking something, SON!!!!!



No! It is solid! Don't you dare naysay me!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This workout is lacking something, SON!!!!!


I'm still not going 100%, next week I will start my normal workouts.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2006)

GL Foreman. Man i got alot of catch up to do on my squats lol.


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2006)

5-3-2006

ATG raw squat
135x15
225x10
295x10
315x8
315x8

SLDL
135x12
185x10
185x10
205x6

Standing calf raise 4x12


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

Impressive squattage.


----------



## topolo (May 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm still not going 100%, next week I will start my normal workouts.



Very exciting


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2006)

135 is your warmup lol *brutus hides his face in shame*


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

5-17-2006
259
Upper arms 19 rt, 18 3/4 lft
Chest:  50 1/2
quads: 27 3/4 
calves: 18 1/2
forearms: 14 1/8


T-Bar rows 3x10
DB rows 100lbs 3x10
wide grip pull downs 2x12
DB curls seated: 50 2x10


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2006)

When are you gonna get back to the heavy stuff?


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> When are you gonna get back to the heavy stuff?


I am doing heavy squats and dead lifts and not much of anything else for the last 10 weeks....but those 2 movements are keeping my entire body big so it looks like P-funk and CowPimp were right. I will hit heavy back and biceps next workout but chest and delts will still be light for 2-3 more weeks....but I will hit triceps heavy. My main goal for the next 8 weeks is drop 15+ lbs of fat and blow my legs up.


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I am doing heavy squats and dead lifts and not much of anything else for the last 10 weeks....but those 2 movements are keeping my entire body big so it looks like P-funk and CowPimp were right. I will hit heavy back and biceps next workout but chest and delts will still be light for 2-3 more weeks....but I will hit triceps heavy. My main goal for the next 8 weeks is drop 15+ lbs of fat and blow my legs up.



Good luck!


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2006)

Gotta post pics


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

5-19-2006

Dead lifts

150x10
200x10
250x8
300x8

Leg press 3x10

Calf raise 2x10


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

Pathetic!!! Banned!!


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Pathetic!!! Banned!!


It is sad but I have not done deads or squats in years....300x8 for deads with only 4-5 weeks of training aint bad. you fucking cunt


----------



## topolo (May 20, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful day
Here I found a thread that is gay.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2006)

5-25-2006

Wt: 260

10 min warmup...just a fast walk

DB rows
80x10
100x10
100x10
100x9

Lat pull downs med/wide grip 3x12

grpd 3x10

DB curls 50x10, 50x10, 50x8

Shoulder feels good, I have not pressed at all for 12 weeks so I will try some light stuff on Monday...I also think I will do some swimming as part of rehab/injury prevention.


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

June 2 2006

Dead lifts
135x12
225x10
275x8
315x6
315x6

DB rows
80x8
90x8
100x8
100x8

Cable latt pull downs 3x12

Hammer high rows 2x10

Pullovers 2x10

seated db curls
45x10
55x10
55x8

shoulder rehab....15-20 reps 4 exercises 2 sets each


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> June 2 2006
> 
> Dead lifts
> 135x12
> ...




Pathetic.  I'm like 10x stronger.















J/k.






















How did I know about this journal?


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2006)

DB rows
100x6
110x6
110x6
110x4 + 2

Lat pulls 4x12

Pullovers 2x10

seated DB curls 50x10,10,8

Hyperextenions 2 sets of who the fuck cares


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

All those beers watching the fight
wont help the 30 inch waist!?!?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 10, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> DB rows
> 100x6
> 110x6
> 110x6
> ...




True Story, neat math equation.  I did 4 reps but decided to add 2 on for good meassure when I posted it on IM.


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Pics!


I have a pic of my vagina if you want to see


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Pics!


Gay?

When you post some that are not from 2004 so will I


----------



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Gay?
> 
> When you post some that are not from 2004 so will I



What's wrong with 2004? It was a good year for me.

Very happy. *wink*


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> What's wrong with 2004? It was a good year for me.
> 
> Very happy. *wink*


Nothing wrong with it, just sayoing it would be good to see some new pics.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with it, just sayoing it would be good to see some new pics.



I have a show September 16. I'll post pics after that


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2006)

June-15-2006

Dead lifts
135x12
185x10
225x10
Working sets
275x8
315x6
315x6

Squat
225x10
working sets
275x8
315x8
315x8

Standing calf 3x12


----------

